
Show HN: Predict winner of a Dota 2 match using neural networks - Risse
http://dota.polso.info/
======
Risse
Background:

I wanted to make a simple machine learning project, so I came up with an idea:
can you predict the winning team of a Dota match based on picks alone? Input
is the team composition from both sides, and output is the probability of
either team winning.

The data:

Data is from OpenDota.com (an excellent resource and a really flexible API).
The source data is all professional matches on patch 7.06 and above.

Recommended usage:

I recommend you go to the matches page in OpenDota.com and paste a match ID
from any of the professional matches and see the prediction. For example:
3344489368, 3337182753, 3331909193

Technology:

The backend is on node and the ML library used is brain.js. It's a great
library, really easy to use even for a total ML newbie.

